# Foye tearing up the summer league



## Sixkeg (May 24, 2006)

Report from rotoworld.com



Rookie Randy Foye is tearing up the summer league, averaging 26.5 points on 54-percent shooting.
Minnesota appears to be a perfect fit for him and he's emerging as another serious rookie-of-the-year candidate.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That's a great news to hear, but think it over. It is only a summer league, that could be so easy for him to play in. It is also too early to tell us whether he is really that ready to play in the professional level. It is too early to tell us he is a ROY material.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya it's still summer league but damn is he tearing it up. 26.6 ppg is very impressive especially considering that some high draft picks struggle in summer league games. Im expecting big things out of the boy Randy Foye this season. I really hope that Mike James signs with Houston, I don't like the idea of him having the ball in his hands at most times (considering that Foye and Ricky are both need the ball in their hands to be most effective).


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Interestingly, he and Roy matched up on Sunday and both seem to have played quite well. Statistically the only thing that worries me about Foye so far is how few assists he is getting. It's good that he is running the point and perhaps it is just lack of talent around him but it still worries me.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Summer league isnt something we can really judge foye on... sure he's doing good, but that doesnt really traslate.. just gives him some game time with some average level competition.
hes a scorer and against the defence hes playing he will be able to put up 20 plus points a night.. no surprise from me that hes doing well.
good job he is too, because apart from him and wright our summer league squad blows!


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

well versus portland he was playin against brandon roy, a 4 yr college player, and martell webster, dude ready for his soph season... 

i kno foye can perform. and i kno he can do something similar to this with stiffer comp and with KG to dish to instead of paul shirley or batista.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He is doing really well but the thing is, he and Wright are the only options offensively. I am excited to see how he will perform once the season starts.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

With McCants out with injury you are going to need Foye to play the two and Davis the three. That makes Hudson the one. Thats not good. Which means you need to work a deal with the Bobcats for Knight. Then when McCants comes back (probably next year) you can move Ricky Davis.

Right now you basically need banger to help KG out down low, and im worried about your bench. 

personally id offer a contract to Reggie Evans. Id play KG at the 5 and Evans at the 4.

But Denver might match...we like Evans


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> But Denver might match...we like Evans


Might match? Evan isn't a restricted FA.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Might match? Evan isn't a restricted FA.


your right i was thinking of the elson deal offered by the Spurs. Buckner went to Dallas too, kinda hard to keep track of it all. However, evans said his first choice is denver... so basically denver can offer up to the MLE if the so chose. Evans wont get any higer offers than the MLE, but at this point he is looking for as big of an offer as he can find... and then he will bounce it off whoever is in charge in Denver. I'm not sure what Denver will do if he gets a 4 or 5 million dollar deal.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> your right i was thinking of the elson deal offered by the Spurs. Buckner went to Dallas too, kinda hard to keep track of it all. However, evans said his first choice is denver... so basically denver can offer up to the MLE if the so chose. Evans wont get any higer offers than the MLE, but at this point he is looking for as big of an offer as he can find... and then he will bounce it off whoever is in charge in Denver. I'm not sure what Denver will do if he gets a 4 or 5 million dollar deal.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure he'll be back in Denver next season, or any other teams that could afford him. We are out of options to sign him and this $2.4 mil remaining we have is for the sole purpose of Marcus Banks, that is, unless he declines. Then, I don't think Evans would ever take that kind of money - he's more worth than that.

Oops, by what I said by out of options. I meant there could be a trade, but will it ever work out? Beats me.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

OT:
brandon roy also tearing up SL action
not to be a dampener or anything, foye has looked really good, and im a lot happier with the pick now than i was originally, but i will keeping an eye on how these 2 compare through out the season


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

nbanoitall - the Mike James signing was announced yesterday..
And apparantly Hassell is starting at one of the swing positions, with Foye off the bench.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Not meant to be combative, but are you guys worried at all that Mike James and Randy Foye are pretty much the same player? Seems like if you were just going to sign James you would have taken Roy in the draft because he is tends to get his teammates involved so much more than those two guys do.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

We got Troy Hudson and Marcus Banks who are basically the same thing too (scoring PGs). If I was in charge I wouldn't have signed James or taken Foye. I definately agree that Roy would've been a much better fit. It's hard to explain alot of things this organization does.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Foye and Garnett=Division Champs


----------



## ahmet (Jun 24, 2006)

Foye is selected MVP of Vegas Summer league :clap: :clap: :clap: 
He scored 19 pts 5 assists 5 rebounds 4 steels and 5 tO

1- foye
2- james ---hasell
3- D avis
4-KG ---Griffin (busy hands :biggrin: )
5- Blount

we still need a defensive center it would be Joel if he were not re-signed


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Foye is in the Wade mold. Hes not a scoring PG but a combo guard. Im not sold on Roy to be honest with you


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I see Foye and Garnett to do great things. Garnett doesn't seem to want to score. That's where Foye comes in. I think he was drafted because McCants was revealed to be a chucker instead of an impact scorer. Hopefully Foye doesn't go the McCants route.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

WTChan said:


> I see Foye and Garnett to do great things. Garnett doesn't seem to want to score. That's where Foye comes in. I think he was drafted because McCants was revealed to be a *chucker* instead of an impact scorer. *Hopefully Foye doesn't go the McCants route*.


actually hopefully he does...anything to weaken an opponent and cause frustration among teammates will help the Sonics... :biggrin:

About Roy...I think he'll be pretty good. Had he gone to Houston and been paired with two superstars, he really would've shined I think. On Portland, for now, he'll probably struggle a bit as there is no real stud or superstar on the team. I suppose Randolph is on the cusp and some of the others could DEVELOP into stars, but not in a year. Problem with Roy is he is not GREAT at any one thing. Maybe he can become great at something in the NBA, it's too early to tell...just like it's too early to tell if Foye is the next "D-Wade".


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Foye's the MVP of VSL, although people out of this base are objecting this idea.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

foye really is doing everything right so far...
its gonna be hard to know exactly how good the pick was til at least mid season but it looks very promising


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Anyone else getting really excited about Foye now? MVP of the summer league? Can't wait til the season!


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Looks like everyone's starting to come around about him. I'm not going to say I told you so because it's too soon for that. I've been thrilled with the pick right from the start and I can't wait to get his jersey because he's gonna be something else.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I'll wait.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

kaniffmn said:


> Looks like everyone's starting to come around about him. I'm not going to say I told you so because it's too soon for that. I've been thrilled with the pick right from the start and I can't wait to get his jersey because he's gonna be something else.


Im with you man, I was down with the pick a week or so before the draft when it was looking like he was a lock at 6.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

listen, i'm from seattle/portland area and year after year i see the young blazers do well in the summer league, and in the real season.. they dont do nearly as well. 

Travis outlaw tore up the summer leagues, darius miles tore up the summer leagues, telfair did well, last year webster did well.... these players are all still developing... 

sure i am optimistic about foye, but im just warning you guys. Being minnesota fans, be prepared to be let down ... :/

i kno foye will do well.. but im just not sure how well.. 

ALSO, did you guys read about hoopshype.com how minnesota COULD have greg oden and KG next year?... well if that were to happen, that would mean this team is prepared to be lottery bound this year... 

uh...? thoughts? I want minny to win NOW, i'm sick of this first round playoff thing.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

abwowang said:


> listen, i'm from seattle/portland area and year after year i see the young blazers do well in the summer league, and in the real season.. they dont do nearly as well.
> 
> Travis outlaw tore up the summer leagues, darius miles tore up the summer leagues, telfair did well, last year webster did well.... these players are all still developing...
> 
> ...


We haven't been in the first round for the last two years. However, I could stand another year of losing if it landed us Greg Oden. But that is anything but a guarantee. And about Foye...I'm not expecting him to come in and just dominate, but he has all the tools to be something and I think his potential will come out a lot sooner because he will get the playing time now that McCants is hurt.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I really do think that he could come around though. I think the reason why is his attitude. Coach Casey is saying all these good things about him and how he is a sponge and asks good questions. When McCants was picked, we heard about how far away he was from being a player and how he couldn't guard a broom. So idk, there is a reason why he gets compared to Wade.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if foye doesnt turn out to be the 2nd best player on the team you all are in a lot of trouble. I think Foye and McCants could turn into something nice one day, but that may be after Garnett is past his prime.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yea i think if Foye makes a serious impact it will be because of attitude and desire. This guy works very hard and has the ambition to be great. 

My previous example of the young blazers tearing it up in the summer league and doing very little in the regular season may be because of the poor attitude and lack of motivation or something.

And another thing... my roommate is a huge blazers fan and he keeps asking... 
Brandon Roy or Randy Foye?! 

The blazers radio was making it seem like brandon roy was so much better during the blazers vs minny game. Saying that randy foye was all about individual stats and only cared about pts, never bothering to get his teammates involved. 

I would pick foye. Foye has more potential than roy. Nuff said.


----------

